# Dollar Surge



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Charlotte has had dollar surge for 3 months. This may be coming your way.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

That's crap...!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> That's crap...!!!


that's the shortest HaiKu I ever seen from you Rakos.
you ok buddy?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If Uber finds that to be more profitable, that's what they have planned for widespread rollout.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

this is EXACTLY how they are transferring surge from the drivers to themselves. passengers still pay 3x surge rates or whatever but you, the pathetic desperate ant, get an added $1.50. 

you drivers over there NEED TO DO EVERYTHING YOU CAN TO GAME THE SYSTEM AND SHOW BOOBER THAT SHIT WILL NOT BE TOLERATED. do NOT work big events. If you get a long ride, drop the passenger off outside the surge zone and tell them to order another one. this is WIN WIN b/c the passsenger will be outside the surge zone and it will be cheaper for them and YOU are not getting screwed.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Making real money with uber was always a dream now it's time to wake up


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

They saw all those big money screenshots of trips drivers would post and got jealous themat they weren’t getting more of it


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

The fixed dollar is awful. We've had it since early October in Charlotte and they won't take it back to the old way. They do charge the customer a surge by the multiplier but give us the fixed amount showing in the surge map. It's often $1.25, $2.50, etc. Seldom is it double digits. Very seldom. The first weekend, I had a $56 or so ride where I got $13. Even on the minimum trip, a $1.25 surge give you only 1.5x surge. And that's the shortest minimum ride, which I may get 1 per Saturday night when I drive. It definitely works against us. Not even close. And the surge area moves as much or more than before. 

I get many requests from riders in a surge area and I, the driver, am outside the red area. if I accept it, I get no surge money. None. So naturally, I let it expire. I don't hit "No Thanks" because I want the rider to wait as long as possible. We all know some of their big metrics are how quick a rider gets their request accepted and how long they have to wait for a ride. I've tuned down as many as 20 riders in a night before (the night it snowed heavy here? I was 30 minutes from the airport and getting constant requests. All but one rider I picked up that night said they'd tried many times to get a car and their app would say no UberX in the area. That killed their stats. And the biggest surge I got that night, $4, on a 22 mile trip. The next morning when the roads were still I turned down 12 more due to distance. I've asked them 15+ times on the phone and through Help how those metrics have been affected by this new surge as many of us don't accept rides until we get in the zone ourselves. No one will tell me. Even worse, the driver support folks have no idea we are under this method. When you call, they thing you're an idiot and you have to explain it to every single one. They recently took our Green Light center away and no one wonders why... 

Also, you can't see the surge area unless you go online. it used to then disappear once you went offline; however, they touted a couple of weeks ago that "surge maps viewable offline again!" to us here. Problem is, you still have to go online, then if there is surge in the area, you go offline and you still see the map. Only it's static, it doesn't change. The map stays the same until you go online and realize the surge is long gone. It's very deceitful. 

I just do this late Saturday nights for my girls college fund, so not critical to me. But good luck if the rest of you in other cities get this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

just a few more months for me
I need to make Uber last for just a FEW MORE MONTHS.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

That's an insult. Why would you continue to drive unset that surge model? Any driver accepting that is part of the problem.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

We FINALLY got it. This is total bull. They still charge the passengers surge MULTIPLIERS while giving the drivers pennies. If drivers haven't been able to change Uber's mind on this in the largest of cities, there's no way drivers will EVER be able to unite against them for anything.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just started in my market yesterday. It amazes me how we all keep accepting their bs.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> this is EXACTLY how they are transferring surge from the drivers to themselves. passengers still pay 3x surge rates or whatever but you, the pathetic desperate ant, get an added $1.50.
> 
> you drivers over there NEED TO DO EVERYTHING YOU CAN TO GAME THE SYSTEM AND SHOW BOOBER THAT SHIT WILL NOT BE TOLERATED. do NOT work big events. If you get a long ride, drop the passenger off outside the surge zone and tell them to order another one. this is WIN WIN b/c the passsenger will be outside the surge zone and it will be cheaper for them and YOU are not getting screwed.


And you will be deactivated once that angry passenger tells Uber that their driver ended their ride very early.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dollar surge is a rip-off, Uber is screwing drivers all over the country now. It’s just a matter of time before U/L won’t have enough driver’s to meet demand and passengers will go back to traditional taxis or new companies will put U/L out of business.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Dollar surge is a rip-off, Uber is screwing drivers all over the country now. It's just a matter of time before U/L won't have enough driver's to meet demand and passengers will go back to traditional taxis or new companies will put U/L out of business.


Sadly I don't think not having enough drivers to meet demand is going to happen. They've gotten away with it in Charlotte for over a year and at least since this summer in Chicago. Sure a few will quit but for every driver they lose they have three new ants to replace them.


----------



## Jake1980 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> Sadly I don't think not having enough drivers to meet demand is going to happen. They've gotten away with it in Charlotte for over a year and at least since this summer in Chicago. Sure a few will quit but for every driver they lose they have three new ants to replace them.


Sad but true. The ants will always be around. Remember newbies won't experience having the multiplier so in other words......the dollar surge will be exciting to them. Uber will never lose.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

The flat surge kicked in my market a few days ago. My market still has the multiple dollar surges (1,2,3,4... I saw as high as $7 the other day) but if it ever goes to just $1, I’m done. Because my market no longer has the multiplier, I’ve been driving less and I will be more picky selecting rides. 

Thank you Uber for screwing us over yet again


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> just a few more months for me
> I need to make Uber last for just a FEW MORE MONTHS.


2 years from now you will still be sayin just a few more months...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> 2 years from now you will still be sayin just a few more months...


How do you like your crow?
I had to look back to when I wrote that. February of 2018. So ... here we are in February of 2019 (one year later). I said that I'd need the gig for a 'few more months', and six months later ... I'M OUT! My plan came together just the way I wanted it to.
I been out now for about six months. Got a good job a while back, but I still come in here to visit with losers ... it kinda reminds me of where I never wanna be again.
Oh, YOU know what I'm talking about ... doncha?

But, seriously .. if you want to know what I did and how I did it to improve my life dramatically; I'll be glad to tell you. It will work for anyone. And, I am not selling you a thing. It will cost nothing. 
Want me to tell you how to get out of the 'gig economy'?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How do you like your crow?
> I had to look back to when I wrote that. February of 2018. So ... here we are in February of 2019 (one year later). I said that I'd need the gig for a 'few more months', and six months later ... I'M OUT! My plan came together just the way I wanted it to.
> I been out now for about six months. Got a good job a while back, but I still come in here to visit with losers ... it kinda reminds me of where I never wanna be again.
> Oh, YOU know what I'm talking about ... doncha?
> ...


Sure, I'm all ears.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There are ways to take advantage of Uber’s new pricing screwing, but unfortunately there are too many drivers that will just eat Uber’s crap while everyone suffers. This is why I am totally cynical of other drivers.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

It's less but the surge lingers a lot longer. All in all its not that much worse. Long trippers are the only ones who really suffer. And passengers. They're definitely charging customers surge prices long after the demand has died down. And I think they're charging more in general.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mordred said:


> It's less but the surge lingers a lot longer. All in all its not that much worse. Long trippers are the only ones who really suffer. And passengers. They're definitely charging customers surge prices long after the demand has died down. And I think they're charging more in general.


Look at it from Dara's perspective, everyone gets to enjoy anal sex.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i wonder how many IPO's have had thousands of angry (driver) protestors outside on wall street when the bell rings? :woot:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Sure, I'm all ears.


OK. But, just between you and I, ok?
Nobody else seems to come here any more, so, don't spread it around.

1) Everybody ... and I mean EVERYbody that gets in your car gets to hear about you looking for a decent job. It's an easy segway most of the time ... if they ask, "How long you been Ubering?" you answer that "only till I find something better. I am a skilled *** and have years of experience at %%%%%ing and ..." If they ask, "Been busy tonite?" you answer with, "not nearly as busy as when I was @#$%#@ing, as a professional ####er."

2) So, now we talk about WHO we let into your car. You are not going to accept pings in 'da hood'. There is NObody there that is going to hire you. Sure, poor people are nice too, but they are not going to do YOU any good. You need to wait for the prime pings in the million dollar neighborhoods. Remember Kato Kaelin? He was a hanger on with Murderer OJ Simpson? OJ was not his first. He had to 'hang on' to a lot of millionaires before he hit the jackpot. Know why he hung out with millionaires? So that he could go on Big Brother and get fat advertising gigs. Associate with rich people ... not ghetto rats. 
Anybody that is not dressed in pants down around the crack of their ass and insisting on listening to rat, or rap, or whatever that noise is while flashing that gold tooth in the front of their mouth, and greasy dreadlocks ... anybody NOT like that gets pitched.

3) Write down your goals. And, keep em simple. My first one was to "talk to at least ten new people a day about ME, about my goals and dreams", and how I can help the person I'm talking to if they can help ME ... because, in reality, it really is all about ME. (BTW: if I took a day off, that ten was carried forward and I had to work longer or harder over the next two days to make them up.)

4) this step is much more difficult. This one is more internal. Much more personal. You have to change the way YOU think (it's all about YOU, right?). You must change your brain.
Stop chasing quests. Stop worrying about stars. Stop kissing ass for a dollar tip. Stop _caring _about Uber, or your 'job'. Use Uber like they use you. You don't give a shit if someone left their phone in your car ... toss it. Is returning it really going to do you any good? No? TOSS IT. Get it out of your car, and out of your life so that you can concentrate on what's important - *you*. 
Sure, keep your car clean and neat, be polite to a pax because they may be your next boss ... but, as soon as you realize that they're not going to help .... who? YOU! get them the hell out of your car, and out of your life as quickly and simply as possible and start hunting for the next one. Your pot of gold is NOT with Uber - it is WITHOUT Uber. 
It's kind of like speed dating -- or having a date on the same evening with two different women. "Give me a yes or no, either way it's ok, 'cause I got a lot of people to talk to."

The guy that gave me a lead to get the job I'm in now .... had his little dog with him. Did I say "Hell no. Dogs. Yuk. Dirty and they leave hair ... " and drive off in a huff? Because I would'nt be willing to maybe brush some hair off a seat? Or worry about a tip? Or wish I was working where the surge was in a slum? No, because I realized that the $2 I was missing out on was peanuts, and I am worth more than peanuts. Keep your eye on the goal. Go after it like you used to go after a surge. It is YOUR new quest. Not Ubers quest, but YOUR quest. 
Nope. I told him he was welcome to come aboard. And, we got to talking, and I found out about a spot that his boss was having trouble filling, and what the job was, and who the boss was, and I got a business card so I had a reason to call the boss the next day ... and I dropped names and I got an appointment.

Now, I don't want to overwhelm you. So master the first four, above, and I will coach you from there. But, those four need to be executed, religiously, for two months before we go to the next level.

Go forward grasshopper, keep your eye on the goal. Let nothing stop you, especially not Uber for they will try.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> OK. But, just between you and I, ok?
> Nobody else seems to come here any more, so, don't spread it around.
> 
> 1) Everybody ... and I mean EVERYbody that gets in your car gets to hear about you looking for a decent job. It's an easy segway most of the time ... if they ask, "How long you been Ubering?" you answer that "only till I find something better. I am a skilled *** and have years of experience at %%%%%ing and ..." If they ask, "Been busy tonite?" you answer with, "not nearly as busy as when I was @#$%#@ing, as a professional ####er."
> ...


Genious strategy. I tip my hat to you.
I certainly will implement them as Uber is not a career. Its simply a "staging" point.
Thank you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Genious strategy. I tip my hat to you.
> I certainly will implement them as Uber is not a career. Its simply a "staging" point.
> Thank you


Worse than that. They are a pimp. They are your pimp. Know what that makes you? 
You can either end up like all the other 'working girls' out there, or you can get a little bit pissed off, and work on whats good for YOU.

Here's your FIRST QUIZ. Ready:

WHO is it all about?
What is the most important thing in the world?

(Hint: its the same answer on 1 and 2)


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Worse than that. They are a pimp. They are your pimp. Know what that makes you?
> You can either end up like all the other 'working girls' out there, or you can get a little bit pissed off, and work on whats good for YOU.
> 
> Here's your FIRST QUIZ. Ready:
> ...


You and you, of course.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

This is such a lawsuit for fraud. I’m sure riders have no clue they are still paying the multiplier rate and we get a few extra dollars. Uber is trying everything to increase their IPO for the stock market and may be okay with risking a class action lawsuit of fare fraud.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

forget the surge, can you make it without the surge?... if answer is yes, then keep driving


----------

